# Question for NEM



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi NEM

I've pasted the web address received from Andrew Abrahams into the browser and it opened a web page with just my Membership No. being shown. Andrew then advised me to notify you that I've joined the Club. Please confirm that I've done everything correctly.

Regards
Viv.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like it's all sorted out now 8)


----------

